# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 31)



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._


*What is your preferred method of Veneer Inlays?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,


----------



## Sprung (Jul 27, 2014)

I've not done any veneer inlays yet, but have been wanting to try to. This will be a good thread to watch and hopefully we get a few good answers!


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 27, 2014)

No experience.


----------



## ButchC (Jul 27, 2014)

The way i learned was with a jewelers saw. If you substrate is thin, you cut both the hole and the plug at the same time. If not then you cut the plug and then "carve" or chisel out the recess and then plane back to a smooth level surface.

I guess you would call it the marquetry method?

Ive done it a few times but havent got the knack of it yet. 

Should be my mantra!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2014)

I only did one. It was an eagle but the eagle was a premade inside a circle, so all I had to do is rout the circle on the box top and glue and clamp. It was pretty straight forward but I decided I wouldn't do it again because it looked cheap. Probably because I knew I didn't do the marquetry and felt like I took the easy way out. .


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 27, 2014)

I cheat!! http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/inlaid-drawer-fronts.5558/


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2014)

Mike I am not sure that qualifies as veneer. Or inlay. Or especially inlaid veneer.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Mike I am not sure that qualifies as veneer. Or inlay. Or especially inlaid veneer.




Until I told everyone how I did it all thought it was veneer!! Everyone that looks at thinks it is veneer. But i agree and that is why I qualified it as cheating...... But how thin does veneer have to be to be veneer and I will saw it thinner.............


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2014)

Most consider anything over 3/32" to be getting into 'thins' and no longer considered veneer. But it's like most wood terms ... you'll have some argue just for the sake of arguing, and say that any thickness material adhered to a backing is a veneer - but they are using the term in a general sense and just too stubborn to acknowledge it. Like in the general sense of the term those bricks in front of your sheath-covered stick frame walls are veneer too ... just ask the stone masons who put them up.

But in my own little world, wood veneer is 3/32" or less and anything over that is thins, until it becomes boards or lumber somewhere around 3/8"+ and then around 6" they become timbers. These terms mean something entirely different on other continents.


----------

